# Cómo saber la capacidad de un condensador a simple vista?



## bones18

Wuenas...

a diferencia de los condensadores polarizados, los no polarizados no se como buscar a simple vista su capacidad. 

tengo uno aqui delante, es de esos pequeños y redondos, pone 15 en el medio y una marca de color negro en el extremo superior. Hay alguna manera rápida de identificarlos como las resistencias?

GRACIAS


----------



## eusko

estos condensadores se miden en picofaradios,como bien dices 15 significa 1,5 picos,si fuese 150 seria 15 picos,si fuese 151 seria 150 picos,si fuese 153 seria 15000 picos,etc,como las resistencias,


----------



## bones18

que raro,

en la tienda pedi condensadores de 15 picoF y me dieron éstos, se han equivocada asi? aparece el numero 15 con una linia subrayando el número pero en ningun caso 150 

me fio de esos condensadores?


----------



## El nombre

En condensadores de lenteja los picofaradios te los puedes encontar sin el cero. Reviasndo algunos que tengo a mano veo que no lo lleva ninguno.
Saludos


----------



## Elvic

pagina muy ilustrativa de como leer estos capacitores cerámicos con leyenda en numero, en código de colores y otras mas caracteristicas






suerT


----------



## chipy

Como Leer Condensadores Cerámicos

Los condensadores cerámicos de 10 picofaradios a 82 picofaradios vienen representados con dos cifras, portanto no tienen problema para diferenciar su capacidad. 

Para los valores comprendidos entre 1 y 82, los fabricantes suelen utilizar el punto, es decir, suelen escribir 1.2 - 1.5 - 1.8 o bien situar entre los dos números la letra -p- de picofaradios, es decir, 1p2 - 1p5 - 1p8 que se interpreta como 1 picofaradio y 2 decimas, 1 picofaradio y 5 decimas, etc... 

Las dificultades comienzan a partir de los 100 picofaradios, ya que los fabricantes utilizas dispares identificaciones. 
El primer sistema es el japones: 
Las dos primeras cifras indican los dos primeros números de capacidad. El tercer número, al igual que las resistencias, indican el número de ceros que hay que agregar a los dos primeros. 
Por ejemplo: 100 - 120 - 150 pifofaradios se muestran como 101 - 121 - 151. 
1000 - 1200 - 1500 picofaradios se muestran como 102 - 122 - 152, etc...
Otro sistema es utilizar los nanofaradios: 
En el caso de 1000 - 1500 - 1800 - 2200 pf se marcan 0´001 - 0´0015 - 0´0018 - 0´0022. Como no siempre hay sitio en las carcasas de los condensadores para tanto número, se elimina el primer cero y se deja el punto, .001 - .0015 - .0018 - .0022.

Los Condensadores Poliester

Ademas de ir identificado como un sistema que ya hemos visto, pueden marcarse con otro sistema que utiliza la letra griega -µ-. Así pues, un condensador de 100.000 picofaradios, lo podemos encontrar marcado indistintamente como 10nf - .01 - µ10. En la practica la letra µ sustituye al -0-, por tanto µ01 equivale a 0.01 microfaradios. Entonces, si encontramos condensadores marcados con µ1 - µ47 -µ82, tendremos que leerlo como 0.1µ - 0.47µ -0.82 microfaradios. 

También en los condensadores de poliéster, al valor de la capacidad, le siguen otras siglas o números que pudieran despistar. Por ejemplo 1k, se puede interpretar como 1 kilo, es decir, 1000pf, ya que la letra -K- se considera el equivalente a 1000, mientras que su capacidad es en realidad 1 microfaradio. 

La sigla .1M50 se puede interpretar erróneamente como 1.5 microfaradios porque la letra -M- se considera equivalente a microfaradios, o bien en presencia del punto, 150.000 picofaradios, mientras que en realidad su capacidad es de 100.000 picofaradios. Las letras M, K o J presentes tras el valor de la capacidad, indican la tolerancia: M = tolerancia del 20% K = tolerancia del 10% J = tolerancia del 5 % Tras estas letras, aparecen las cifras que indican la tensión de trabajo. 

Por ejemplo: 

.15M50 significa que el condensador tiene una capacidad de 150.000 picofaradios, que su tolerancia es M = 20% y su tensión máxima de trabajo son 50 voltios.


----------



## Victronica

bones18 dijo:
			
		

> que raro,
> 
> en la tienda pedi condensadores de 15 picoF y me dieron éstos, se han equivocada asi? aparece el numero 15 con una linia subrayando el número pero en ningun caso 150
> 
> me fio de esos condensadores?




Sus condensadores son de 15 picofaradios, utilicelos con toda seguridad, se leen como dice Chipy.

Los 2 primeros numeros son el valor y el tercero el numoro de ceros que tiene. el resultado se da en picofaradios

10 = no tiene ceros = 10 picos
15 = igual, no tiene ceros = 15 picos
1 = no tiene sino unidades = 1 pico
104 = 10 0000 (4 ceros) = 100.000picos = 0.1micro

ahhhhhhhh
con las bobinas es igual solo que su valor de da en milihenrrios. si por algun dia necesita el dato.

vemos


----------



## Josefe17

Hola, dos dudas, tengo dos condensadores de poliéster rotulados con 100nK100 y me gustaría saber si su lectura es de 100 nF para usarlos con un lm7812 y y se pueden poner de poliéster en vez de cerámicos.

Josefe17


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

100n = 100,000pF=100nF=0.01uF

Se puede usar cualquiera de poliester o cerámico, todo depende del tipo de aplicación, del voltaje de trabajo, tolerancia, temperatura.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SHAYNA7

alguien sabe como podria hallar la capacidad de un condensador de tipo lenteja .... ya que tengo uno el cual se a borrado el numero ,que normalmente llevan este tipo de condensadores.


----------



## Johnatan

tendrias que utilizar un testes en la opcion de capacitancia


----------



## fdesergio

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 100n = 100,000pF=100nF=0.01uF
> 
> Se puede usar cualquiera de poliester o cerámico, todo depende del tipo de aplicación, del voltaje de trabajo, tolerancia, temperatura.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



creo es asi:

100n = 100,000pF=100nF=0.1uF


----------



## el-rey-julien

0.1 µf = 100nf =100.000pf            =104 sin raya 
0.01µf= 10nf                               = 103 sin raya 
0.001  = 1 nf                              = 102 sin raya
la raya indica que es  pf             =_15_    =15 picofadarios

100    = 100  pifofaradio   porque tiene la raya


----------



## SHAYNA7

a cuanto equivale un condensador de   21.06 hf en pico o micro faradios ya que medi el condensador con un tester y me da este resultado.


----------



## el-rey-julien

teniendo en cuenta el porcentaje de error del capasitor ,redondealo  en  20


----------



## Uro

Vea ola, qué bien. Tenía esa inquietud desde hace varios meses. No había podido encontrar en la red tal información. No sabía que significaban las cifras subrayadas. 
Verdaderamente estoy agradecidísimo con forosdeelectronica.com

Saludos a todos y sigan así.

Monarca, hay algo que aún no tengo claro. Tengo entendido que los capacitores (de lenteja) vienen referenciados en picofaradios. Entonces porqué necesitan de la raya bajo el número para indicar que son picofaradios. En la red no encuentro nada sobre esa tal rayita.


----------



## el-rey-julien

arteayudas dijo:
			
		

> Monarca, hay algo que aún no tengo claro. Tengo entendido que los capacitores (de lenteja) vienen referenciados en picofaradios. Entonces porqué necesitan de la raya bajo el número para indicar que son picofaradios. En la red no encuentro nada sobre esa tal rayita.



en picofaradio,nanofaradio    y   microfaradio 
si tiene la raya es porque es picofaradio ,sino  es porque estan en  micro  y   nanofaradio ¡¡¡¡¡
se entendio?


----------



## Uro

Disculpeme Monarca, cuando uno es aficionado a la electrónica pero no va a la universidad ni a ningún instututo de electrónica le queda dificil entender ciertas cosas. Qué entendí yo:

1) Que los condensdores cerámicos no se referencian en una unidad específica, sino que se conocen por un código el cual puede tener 2 o 3 cifras.
Si son dos cifras, es ese número  en picofaradios y para darlo en nanofaradios hay que hacer la conversión.
Si son tres cifras, se toman las dos primeras cifras y se les agregan los ceros que indique la tercera cifra y esa cantidad en picofaradios o se convierte a nanofaradios si se quiere.

2) Cuando son tres cifras subrayadas, no se considera la tercera como multiplicador

Estoy entendiendo?


----------



## WUANEJO

100 nf = 0.1 uf
porque 0.01 uf = 10 nf

1000 nf =   1uf
  100 nf =   0.100 uf
    10 nf =   0.010 uf
con cada cero que  quites en nf se va corriendo un espacio el 1 en uf.

si quieren comprobarlo utilizar cocodrile tecnology.  se escribe 0.01 uf y te va a tirar la medida en nf. 
Es importante dar datos reales, algunos de nosotros no sabemos mucho y en vez de ayudarnos nos podrian confundir. gracias a todos por su colaboración, y espero sirva este dato.


----------



## pandacba

Arteayudas es asi pero ten en cuenta esto capacitor marcado como 100 y otro como101 son iguales uno marcado directamene en el valor y el otro con el codigo de 3 cifras


----------



## WUANEJO

hay capacitores 103, 104 con raya y otros sin raya

no me repitan lo mismo que hay en internet por favor. simplemente cuanto vale cada uno?

103  =    ?
103            =    ?


104  =    ?
104            =    ?


----------



## Edu-D

Los condensadores con rayas son coheficientes de temperaturas depende el color de la raya subo una imagen para que veas el coheficiente y medidas en pf espero que te sirba.

103= 10 nf = 0,01 uf
104= 100 nf = 0,1 uf

Saludos


----------



## WUANEJO

muchisimas gracias por responder, pero no me refiero a el color encima del condensador, esa tabla ya la vi y la entiendo. mi duda es sobre el subrayado de los numeros, no encuentro la respuesta correcta, todos dicen lo mismo, por ejemplo que las 103 igual a 10+000 = 10 nf, etc,etc, etc.
me refiero a que el numero esta subrayado.


103 = ?
104 = ?


----------



## pandacba

es lo mismo subrayado o no es como te indicaron, es demasiado simple y te ahogas en la lágrima de un hormiga


----------



## WUANEJO

que tal una imagen para ser mas preciso. tan solo diganme 
si o no? simple pregunta. como la lagrima de una hormiga. je je je.


----------



## Uro

Wuanejo, si lees el hilo que es bien corto, como la lágrima de una hormiga, encontrarás la respuesta. OK?

Tu exactamente ermpezaste a participar cuando me dieron a mi la respuesta a tu pregunta. Siempre es bueno leer el chorizo completo. No crees?


----------



## pandacba

Disculpame o sos tonto o nos tomas el pelo, te puse más arriba que es lo mismo pero no te entran balas, el valor es el mimso
104 aca y en la china con o sin raya es 100n o 0.1uf como más te guste expresarlo
la linea abajo no cambia nada no inidica absolutamaente nada, salvo cuando llevan otras incripciones que ees es valor de la capacidad pero la linea no altera el valor en ningún caso


----------



## el-rey-julien

pandacba dijo:


> Disculpame o sos tonto o nos tomas el pelo, te puse más arriba que es lo mismo pero no te entran balas, el valor es el mimso
> 104 aca y en la china con o sin raya es 100n o 0.1uf como más te guste expresarlo
> la linea abajo no cambia nada no inidica absolutamaente nada, salvo cuando llevan otras incripciones que ees es valor de la capacidad pero la linea no altera el valor en ningún caso



nomas es otra forma de decirlo jajajajajaja panda se mas cortes con el novato,nomas quiso aportar,,,con preguntas ,,queee acaso preguntar no es tambien un aporte???
saludos de su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas


----------



## WUANEJO

Queria saber que tan real, y concisa es tu respuesta, algunas personas que saben un poquito y alardean se creen la mamá de tarzán.

Como si hubieran nacido sabiendo.
deberian practicar la paciencia y la tolerancia, el que sabe enseñe porque nadie los recordará si saben y se quedan en el silencio

"todos somos ignorantes, lo que pasa que no todos ignoramos la misma cosa."

Mi agradecimiento a:
"MRCARLOS" "FOGONAZO" "SCOOTER","REY JULIEN" por sus ideas, En realidad estoy trabajando en un tacómetro, que casi termino.


----------



## fdesergio

WUANEJO dijo:


> Queria saber que tan real, y concisa es tu respuesta, algunas personas que saben un poquito y alardean se creen la mamá de tarzán.
> 
> Como si hubieran nacido sabiendo.
> deberian practicar la paciencia y la tolerancia, el que sabe enseñe porque nadie los recordará si saben y se quedan en el silencio
> 
> "todos somos ignorantes, lo que pasa que no todos ignoramos la misma cosa."
> 
> Mi agradecimiento a:
> "MRCARLOS" "FOGONAZO" "SCOOTER","REY JULIEN" por sus ideas, En realidad estoy trabajando en un tacómetro, que casi termino.



Existen muchas maneras mas educadas de expresar lo que piensas, si bien conozco la expresion "la mama de Tarzan"  (soy Colombiano) y se tambien que se usa de manera despectiva, deberias replantearte la forma como expresas tus inconformidades no todos somos de tu pais y a todos no nos parece solo una expresion (repito se usa de  forma despectiva) aca podes decir lo que quieras siempre que lo hagas en el marco del respeto, piensalo, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Uro

Y yo agrego, eso de hacer preguntas solo por tantear qué tanto saben los demás (por tomar del pelo), me parece una falta de respeto. Un profesional no haría eso y creo que estás incurriendo en una falta contra los reglamentos del foro, señor Wuanejo.


----------



## pandacba

Soy uno de los que defiende a los novatos en este foro, pero al novato que da muestra de serlo, y soy el que más hace incapie en tener paciencia con los nuevos, y yo uso esa frase nadie nacio sabiendo.
Una virtud que debe tener un novato es el respeto y la educación y por sobre todo la humildad, y aqui hay muchos que han demostrado eso, incluso algunos habiendo echo las cosas mal, pero por esa humildad y capacidad de reconocer que no estuvieron bien, se han ganado la voluntad de ayudarlos.
Lo tuyo no es de novato preguntar repetidamente algo tan simple es burlarse no solo del foro si no de quienes te quisieron ayudar, vos decis gracias, y yo pregunto porque? si volviste a preguntar lo que ya te habian respondido, no es nada tan dificil, hay otras situacioones que por se más complejas ameritan aclaración, pero que aclaarcion decirte que el valoe sin raya con raya abajo es el mismo? eso hasta un niño lo entiende, alli no me podes decir que no entendes, porque lueo te viene la lucidez de golpe para tratar mal con una expresión despectiva, lo que obliga a tomarla de quien viene....

Un ser inteligente, aún en sus primeros pasos no contesta asi, porque su inteligencia no se lo permite.

Con tu respuesta das por tierra por completo que sos un novato demostras ser alguien que se cree más vivo o tal vez más inteligente haciendole perder el tiempo a otros y si un amgio con el cual he discutido precisamente por defender a los novatos, me diria te das cuenta porque sostengo lo que digo. y en te caso tendria que darle la razón.....

Afortunadamente hay muchos novatos que tienen el don de gentes, y solo por ellos seguire defendiendolos y dandoles una mano. tu no das la talla de novato. 

y burlante cuanto quieras que es lo unico bueno que sabes hacer

Aqui una prueba que nos toma el pelo y que no debio abrir otro tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/saber-capacidad-condensador-simple-vista-7077/#post462674

Fijarse en el post19


----------



## fdesergio

Agrego, Antes que tantear que tanto saben los demas o querer "corchar" (expresion usada en Colombia para saber que tanto saben los que saben) deberias preguntar para aprender de los demas lo poco que saben, lo que dice Panda es cierto, cuando se es novato se debe ser humilde solo asi aprenderas lo poco que saben los demas y que a Ti te falta, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## el-rey-julien

nadie  nacio sabiendo,y el que tienen boca se equivoca.,por mas que sepas mucho,siempre ay alguien que sabe mas que uno,
para que perder tiempo en tantear a ''los que mas saben'' cuando puedes ocupar tu tiempo en aprender y no hacerselo perder a los demas,yo digo nomas


----------



## WUANEJO

perdon por la molestia que significa el capacitor 3A 103k, pero enfatizo en el 3A, aqui hay una muestra pero no figura el 3A acaso es la continuacion de voltaje.? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Muymacho

http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/capacitores-ceramicos-electroliticos-y-smd/ aca dicen lo contrario.


----------



## fdesergio

Muymacho dijo:


> http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/capacitores-ceramicos-electroliticos-y-smd/ aca dicen lo contrario.


Creo esa el codificacion para capacitores SMD, donde el cuerpo es tan pequeño que no se puede colocar la otra codificacion, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## cesaracv

Disculpen que me entrometa pero si un condensador o capacitor ceramico tiene su valor subrayado es distinto al no subrayado.

En el caso de 104 y 104 los valores son distintos.
Para 104=10000 picoFaradio
Para 104=104 picoFaradio

La linea subrayada significa que el valor es "tal cual" como esta escrito.
Personalmente nunca he visto un capacitor ceramico con valor 104. Usualmente los capacitores "subrayados" tienen valores de 2 cifras y algunos especiales de 3 cifras pero rara vez terminan en 4 (a menos que ese en particular sea asi). 

Por ejemplo 47= 47 picos, 10= 10 picos o 4.7= 4.7 picos. Ahora, si los mismos capacitores vienen impresos SIN el subrayado los valores serian asi; 47= 4.7 picos, 10= 1.0 picos= 1 pico y fijense que el mismo valor (4.7 picos) puede venir como 47 o 4.7, todo depende si el fabricante usa metodo de 2 o 3 cifras para identificar (4.7 se considera 3 cifras).

En resumen, si el capacitor ceramico tiene 3 cifras, las 2 primeras son los numeros reales y la tercera es la cantidad de ceros (0) que le agregan; 102=1000 (10 + 2 veces cero) , 120=12 (12 + cero veces "ningun" cero).
Si el capacitor tiene 2 cifras entonces la primera sera el valor real y la segunda sera el decimal; 12= 1.2 pero si es subrayado seria 12= 12.

Vale destacar que si el capacitor tiene una mancha negra por encima, significa que el valor sera inalterable a la temperatura (coeficiente de temperatura).

Y si el valor esta acompañado de una letra, esta sera la tolerancia del capacitor....
B=+/- 0.10pF
C=+/- 0.25pF
D=+/- 0.5pF
E=+/- 0.5%
F=+/- 1%
G=+/- 2%
H=+/- 3%
J=+/- 5%
K=+/- 10%
M=+/- 20%
N=+/- 30%
P=+100%, -0%
Z=+80%, -20%

Usualmente en este tipo de capacitor el valor es inexacto (por los materiales con que se fabrican) y son mas grandes que sus hermanos sin letra final, por lo tanto se lee de igual manera que si el valor estuviese subrayado, ya que el valor esta sujeto a la tolerancia asignada.
Por ejemplo:
8.2C = entre 7.95 y 8.45picos.

Si medimos 2 capacitores de este tipo en un capacimetro digital, podriamos obtener 2 mediciones distintas (con diferencia de unos pocos picoFaradios)

En capacitores mas grandes y antiguos se pueden encontrar con 4 cifras expresados en picofaradios, por ejemplo 3300= 3300picos o 3.3nF.

Por eso es tan complicado leer los valores de los capacitores ceramicos, pero si se entiende la manera en que los fabricantes asignan los valores, no se hace tan dificil decifrarlos 

Espero ayude a despejar dudas y ayudar en conocimientos a los foristas que aun creen que los valores subrayados son identicos a los no subrayados.

hasta pronto......


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Alguien sabe el valor de este pequeño condensador? 

Creo que el color azul indica algo, pero no logro identificarlo...







PS:


----------



## Venelectron

Parece que lo de la rayita no quedo claro...esta bendita rayita no significa nada, es solo para escribir y leer sobre ella, es util cuando tenemos numeros como el seis que podria confundirse con nueve,  dependiendo como se mire el condensador con los pines hacia arriba o hacia abajo, esta rayita significa piso nada mas, es por esto que algunos fabricantes la omiten,  ellos aceptan que todo el mundo lee el valor con los pines abajo, ahora en los sistemas automatizados  podria ocurrir que la impresion quedara girada y para eso es el piso SALUDOS. Pd. El color azul es para que se vea bonito y no compres el de la competencia sino ese,  suponen que  a todo el mundo le gusta el color azul por aquello de : que cielo tan bonito.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La capacidad es de 35,000uF a 120Vcc ó 35000uF 120Vcc

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alclot

Hola. Aprovecho el post para preguntaros que tipo de condensador y que medida tiene este que adjunto en la foto. Si me podeis echar un cable os lo agradeceria porque he buscado por google y no como ubicarlo.
Saludos


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes,

¿Estás seguro de que es un Condensador? más parece una Bobina.

No recuerdo que Neosid fabrique Condensadores.

Sal U2


----------



## alclot

Tienes razón. Es un inductor de 47uH. Me lo ha dicho otro compañero del foro. Disculpar mi ignorancia


----------

